# Pornography



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1. How does your brain respond to nudity/pornography?*

As Christians usually we tend to look at such issues from a spiritual point of view, which is not wrong. However for the sake of this study first of all I want to talk about an individualâ€™s biological reaction to **** and nudity? After all God intended sex to be a biological factor also, right? Let us see.
Naturally the masculine brain responds to visual stimulation in a very strong manner. During puberty it further improves itself and becomes cued in to sexual maturity. Once this process is complete the brainâ€™s response to visual stimulation becomes even sharper.
Tests performed based on these biological inventions have revealed that when a man looks at nudity or **** the visual part of his brain reacts much faster than it does under normal atmospheres. Then it draws the viewer in reflexively and takes hold of him. Why this happens is a mystery. Science have not been successful in discovering the actual reasons behind it.
*2. How does this principle work in the spiritual realm?*

We know that accepting Jesus Christ as our personal savior transforms us into a new creation, (2 Corinthians 5:17). But does this mean we become perfect and get rid of our fallen nature? It exists in every one of us even after the salvation experience (at least till the day we will see Jesus face to face). Every time we look at nudity or **** it begins to communicate with our fallen nature.
We encourage this conversation to grow when we refuse to take our eyes away from what we see. Ultimately our fallen nature starts to ask for more. The more we feed the craving more hungrier it becomes.
I said that science canâ€™t explain how ****/nudity takes control over the masculine brain. It appears to be a mystery to science because the above process is something related to our spirit. Obviously science canâ€™t explain things that happen in the spiritual realm!
*3. Looking at ****/nudity â€" Is it really a sin?*

Some people would justify this claiming itâ€™s innocent fun, because no body gets hurt. But does the Bible agree with this kind of attitude?
â€œBut I say to you that whoever looks at a woman to desire her has already committed adultery with her in his heart, (Matthew 5:28, NET).â€​The fact whether you are looking at a real naked woman or **** is immaterial. To look at **** or nudity of a woman other than your lawful wife is a sin.
*4. Then how can I guard my eyes?*

*A. Avoid compromising situations*
I. This is what Jesus meant, when he said, â€œIf your eye causes you to sin, tear it out!â€ (Mark 9:47)
II. Lets read Genesis 39:1-12 also. Bible commenterâ€™s say probably Potipharâ€™s wife stood before Joseph naked or semi naked when she attempted to seduce him one last time. But Joseph ran out from the house.
III. David did the opposite. He gazed at naked Bathsheba and gave in to the temptation.
*B. Modern examples for compromising situations*
I. Exercising with other women.
Never exercise with a woman who is not your wife. (If you need explanation, then youâ€™ve never been a guy going to a gym where girls are in workout clothes. Trust me!) I realize this is not popular in these days where men and women are searching for equality in the workplace. Honestly, some women never understand this. I had one woman tell me recently that I â€œthink too highly of myselfâ€, but my family is too important to me not to take this precaution. (Pastor Ron Edmondson)​II. We are living in a sex culture. Business world is using sex oriented TV commercials to sell their products. Most of the music videos feature naked women dancing around. Avoid looking at such TV commercials, magazines, music videos and promotional material.
III. If you have a Computer hooked up to the internet â€" please donâ€™t keep it in a private place. Keep it in a public place instead. So everyone can see what you are browsing? Do you know that temptation to view **** lasts only for 10-15 minutes at a given time? If you can resist the desire for 15 minutes you are done until it will come back later. Keeping the computer in a public place helps you to overcome this 15 minute battle.
*C. Try not to look at women*
When an attractive woman catches your eye, try to bounce your attention elsewhere. Job said,
â€œI made a covenant with my eyes; how then could I entertain thoughts against a virgin?â€ (Job 31:1)​If an attractive woman catches your eye accidently, avoid looking at her for a second time. Trust me, most of the time sin starts with the second time you look at her. Now is it wrong to admire a beautiful woman? Certainly not. However be careful not to let your feelings go wild.
*D. Hold yourself accountable to someone *
All the above boundaries can help you to guard your eyes. However no matter what we do or how much we pray, some times we are most likely to get distracted.
Otherwise think about it this way. I am a Pastor, youth leader, cell leader and a Bible teacher responsible for helping people whom God has trusted to me. I am helping them in their journey of faith. But who is going to help me when I am tempted? This is one reason why accountability partners are important. Read how to choose an accountability partner?
*4. Seek counseling*

If the situation is so bad prayers alone canâ€™t help you. The only way out is seeking professional Christian counseling. May be you should avoid secular counseling. I donâ€™t know if they take issues like pornography very seriously.
*5. Strengthen your personal relationship with God*

Potiphar was a man of influence. I am sure his wife must have been a very beautiful woman. I was wondering what was the exact source of Josephâ€™s strength that enabled him to fight back such a strong temptation?
Actually Josephâ€™s relationship with God was his source of moral strength, (Genesis 39:2). Ancient Egypt â€" where Joseph lived after being sold for slavery was a land where sexual immorality was a way of life. However Joseph was not effected as he had a strong relationship with God.
The low of ancient Egypt demanded that any one charged with sexual harassment against the wife of a government official or a nobleman must be put to death. But Potiphar instead of executing Joseph threw him in to prison. Do you want to know why? Potiphar did not trust his wife! You see â€" God blessed Joseph for his faithfulness right there.
*D. How to strengthen your personal relationship with God?*

I. Start your day with devotions. Read your Bible according to a systematic reading plan (Click here to read about YouVersion the free Bible reading planner). Ask the Holy Spirit to help understand the life application of the scripture portion you read. Then pray and ask for divine wisdom to apply the truth you learned.
II. Donâ€™t miss a single opportunity you get to learn Godâ€™s word. Attend Christian seminars, conferences, youth camps etc.
III. Never be a lonely Christian. Make godly Christian friends who would like to pray with you and discuss Godâ€™s word (boys with boys and girls with girls). Be a part of your Churchâ€™s youth ministry.
*Conclusion *

This is a very long article (approximately 3 pages of writing) but still what I have covered here is just a glimpse of the solutions. If you have anything to add please please let me know in the comments.

http://www.virtualpreacher.org/contemporary-issues/how-to-guard-your-eyes-from-****-and-nudity/


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

EXCELLENT!!! One of the biggest tools Satan uses to defeat Christian men is sex. Pornography is ramped in our churches. I've read studies that suggest 50-80% of men in the church view it often. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember this children's song and teach all of your kids.
And when are older, hopefully the seeds of wisdom will have sprouted roots in their heart.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> EXCELLENT!!! One of the biggest tools Satan uses to defeat Christian men is sex. Pornography is ramped in our churches. I've read studies that suggest 50-80% of men in the church view it often.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Yep, and I've heard the other 20-50% lie about it....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's not just men that get trapped by satan. Women involved in pornography is on the rise. It is our responsibility as adults, especially parents, to be good role models for children and all young men and women who face a barrage of illicit material in society today. It starts at home: how dad treats mom, how the wife loves her husband, what we watch, how we speak to one another. Our kids need to see love, protection and respect at home. We need to build a secure foundation for our children, so their self esteem and self worth is strong enough to conquer evil and flee immoral situations.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen pet spoon! Satan loves to attack the home. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Remember this children's song and teach all of your kids.
> And when are older, hopefully the seeds of wisdom will have sprouted roots in their heart.


Reel Time, I still enjoy listening to that song with my kids.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, **** has been the downfall of many ministers. It works just like a drug and does not discriminate. 

PetSpoon you bring up a good point. Most people immediately associate pornography to a problem that men have, but women's involvement is on the rise. 

If we want to be genuine people of God, we can't be delving into this. I've had Christians tell me that they are not lusting when they stare at a woman. They say they are just looking. I'm not saying that we should be perfect because we will never be. But God does call us to strive to be perfect or holy. 

Who are we when we think nobody is watching? We need to be real. People are tired of hypocrites. And remember God is always watching. We can't fool God. He is looking down on us with love and wanting us to make the right choices.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

the hook said:


> Yep, and I've heard the other 20-50% lie about it....


LOL, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

the brain isn't the part of my body that responds to it!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1 Corinthians 2:14*

But the natural man does not receive the things of the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; nor can he know _them,_ because they are spiritually discerned.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> ..... I'm not saying that we should be perfect because we will never be. But God does call us to strive to be perfect or holy......


Amen! We can never be perfect, but we can be holy because of Jesus christ. Well said fish!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Those who live according to the flesh have their minds set on what the flesh desires; but those who live in accordance with the Spirit have their minds set on what the Spirit desires. The mind governed by the flesh is death, but the mind governed by the Spirit is life and peace. The mind governed by the flesh is hostile to God; it does not submit to Godâ€™s law, nor can it do so. Those who are in the realm of the flesh cannot please God.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree Melvinrod. Mind over matter. The only thing I use the computer for is to post on this forum and read the stock market stuff with local news when I can stomach it. ;-) otherwise I have my head in the Bible, occupied with the kids playing video games with some quality family time. I will say it's tough even on this site sometimes when it comes to advertising. On the right of the screen here.. I see bikinis and pics all over this board, on some of the other forums and really have to be careful. Its too easy to get sucked into questionable areas. Especially on lakes and water where bathing suits are common. It's tough being a Godly man in these times just because of the temptations. But, there is always a consequence to every action. Good or bad. We have to keep that in mind. I have found that once women know you are married with children and top it off as being a christian and holding Christian values they almost try to make it a game to see if you will slip. lol.. That's when I start witnessing and starting a conversation about Christ and how blessed I am with a beautiful wife, children and the interest just is not there. I respect my wife. I love my wife. She has never given me a reason to venture or look any other way. The even better feeling is she knows she can trust me because we keep Christ in our relationship and it makes it so much more easy. We never fight, we get in into heated disagreements about family members and whatevers but never let the sun go down without working the issue out. 

So, I can safely say, not all men have issues with this stuff. Keep it Godly. Keep it Holy. Keep your eyes on Jesus and his purpose and you will not carry the desire burden that we males are known for. It's not easy. But, it can be done with some effort and a strong relationship with Christ. Which is what he wants. 

Respect yourself just don't do it. Respect your spouse.. God commands it. These are his creation and what is done to them is to being done to their heavenly father. That within itself should scare the (you know what) out of you. Trust me, Jesus has the last word and he will judge "ALL of mans dark little secrets" You can run, but you can't hide. Accountability... You will deal with it soon enough. We all will. Stay strong. Your children depend on you. 

If your single and feel well, I'm not married why do I care. The laws of the Lord are written on your heart as well. Open up gates to green pastures only to find them burned up from the sun.. Play with fire, you will get burned. Either way. No excuse. You will be held accountable to a very "UN-PARTIAL" God. But you say "Seeker, I'm covered under grace, all is forgiven.." yes, but it doesn't mean you will not be held accountable when you see Christ face to face. 

It's time men start standing up for what is right and calling out what is wrong. Fathers, be role models for your children and stop thinking about "SELF". Own up, be a man, suck it up and protect our women and children from becoming a victim from ****. All humans are affected by it. There is never any good that comes from ****. PERIOD! 

Marilyn Manson is why he is today because he found his Dad's bestiality magazines he left behind after he died when Marilyn was a teenager. As a kid that grew up in the Catholic church, went to a Catholic school and was as he claims a Christian when he was younger. He specifically said on MTV during an interview that he found his dads addiction to **** the very inspiration that lead him to be the wonderful person he is today... Amazing. Good old dad.. closet **** lover extraordinaire.. What a legacy to leave behind and be known for Hugh? How would you feel if you died from a heart attack right now and left your son a computer filled with ****? How would you feel? What about your spouse or gosh forbid your daughter? 

You are Gods child and not an animal. This industry would die if the pervs would just stop catering to it. If you do view this stuff know, you are addicted. The first sign of addiction is denial. Are you in denial? 

All of the above are great post. I will say this, there are a few of us still around that are true to our wives and always will be, and see our children as woks of God and not a piece of trash to be walked on. 

Are you man enough to just say "NO"? 

-Seeker- 

Where is my bible I need a shower of blessings I feel filthy just discussing it!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

We need to be careful just going to the store. Don't mention going to the mall. The way most young women dress today makes me wonder where is their "DAD?"


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

That song that Reel Time posted above is great to memorize and sing it to yourself.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen F&C!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Seeker said:


> ...... otherwise I have my head in the Bible, occupied with the kids playing video games with some quality family time.
> 
> *Amen Seeker!!! I wish I had my head in my bible so much more than I currently do.*
> 
> ...


 
*Excellent post Seeker!!!!!!!*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Trust me, I was young, don't get me wrong. Not having a father figure to mentor me was my down fall. Actually, good old dad was the one with the books.. now that I think about it. Not very bright of him I should say, and I will take that up with him next time we speak. Back to my point. Yes I fear the day when I am asked the question: Seeker, I know you were young and dumb but uh yea.. right.. what's your excuse.. ( I'm going to tell him, Jesus you know.. I just can not give you an answer for that. Selfish desires did exactly what you warned me about but I had to learn the hard way. I can just hear his response now... I don't even want to think about it.) Anyway, we all sin. and we will all be held accountable for it and we all are going to get to deal with the consequences what ever it may be. I have my personal views on the punishment but that's another thread on a different topic. Lord have mercy on me.. ATC, the law is written on your heart, even at birth. You know where your heart lays, that is exactly what Jesus will be casting judgement on. He will not be partial either. It blows my mind how scared men and women alike will be frightened when the time comes. 

In short, turn it off, dry it up, change your thought patterns back to where they should be and walk a straight line going forward. If you fall off, get help. From a spiritual counselor. Just say no..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You, hey you out there in **** land.. Pick up your bible and read this: Romans chapter 2 start with verse 5... Then slowly read through chapter 11. Print it out. Post it on your computer monitor. Read it every time you sit in front of it... Sent to you and I, signed in blood and a promise that should shake you to the core. Understand. The no partial part means he has the last word and he sounds kinda angry. You ready? It's coming!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes the law is written on ever persons heart. There is even an emptiness that on God can fill and it can only be filled though a relationship with Jesus Christ. When I opened up my YouVersion bible on my iPad, it opened to Romans chapter 2:5. WOW!

The bible also talks about renewing our minds. We must guard what we think and getting into the Word of God, praying and praising Him helps one focus on Him. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Makes you feel good don't it..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The sad thing about pornography is that people don't realize how devastating it is. If you bring that junk into your home, you are opening the door to something that can destroy you and even your family.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing dulls a desire for communication with God and the study of his word as much as indiscriminate exposure to illegitimate sexual stimuli.


----------

